# Blue X albino produced no blues!!!!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

I think this is so unfair :evil: They're all black and white except for a dove. (I always get doves.) Is blue ressive? I thought a few blues would pop up though...


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, It´s recessive. You need that both parents carry blue (D/d) to produced blue babies.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Blue is a recessive. So is albino. I just bred my blue and PEW and got a mix of blue, silver, and PEW...but I knew both parents carried it. You will need to find another blue carrier.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If your blue was a male, breed him back to your pick of his daughters. If the blue was a female, you can cross her back to her sons, or cross any of the siblings to each other.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Patry said:


> Yes, It´s recessive. You need that both parents carry blue (D/d) to produced blue babies.


Um, Patry, D/d is not blue; it's double recessive, so it's 'dd' . The big 'D' means it would have no blue dilution, but full strength color, black or chocolate.

Knowing that blue is recessive was within you reach in the section with the codes for colors.The lower case letters, which include the code for blue 'dd'' are listed right there for all to see.

But, you like surprises!! Right  Great fun! And this litter now gives the info you could use to figure out the genotypes of the parents pretty much in full. As our president would say, "A teachable moment...."


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

D/d is a blue carrier, I think that's what she meant.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, I guess that could be what he meant...didn't mean to jump on you, Patry. Sorry! On rereading what you typed, I can see what you actually meant.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ok so I'm guessing dove is epistasic, part brown and blue? So if I crossed a dove and blue I would get blues and doves but no browns??


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dove is both brown (bb) and blue (dd). So if you crossed a dove and blue, you'd get blue, black, possible brown babies...

Wait, I'm confused... do you mean UK dove or US dove??? Lol, I keep forgetting that lilac and dove are switched in the US...


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

uk lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, ok, so by dove you mean the pink eye dilution of black... In that case, all dove is a black mouse with pink eyes, genetically speaking. The pink eyes dilutes the black color to grey. So a blue and dove together would give you most likely black babies, with a smaller chance for dove, brown, or blue, or lilac, depending on what recessives both parents carry.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

o damn! i thought dove was half brown half blue lol how annoying!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, in the US that's true, dove for us is both blue and brown...

But in the UK, you guys call that color lilac, which in the US is pink-eyed black.... It gets confusing! :lol:


----------

